
Ask HN: Offering dev. assistance on your projects - shivakaush
Hi All,<p>I feel my skills are stagnating so looking to work on some projects + I&#x27;ve been working solo for too long and it would be nice to work with someone with a different perspective and experience.<p>Looking to work on any stack, as long as the project is non-commercial. I could contribute to a OSS project but I&#x27;m looking for a more 1-on-1 type project experience.<p>Happy New Year !<p>tldr; Looking to assist on your personal non-commercial projects, web stacks prefered. email is on profile page.
======
afarrell
I'm almost done with a tutorial I've been writing and will be looking for
folks to work through it and give me feedback.

